# San Antonio TX UKC weight pull pictures



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

About a week old, but still good.  The Alamo City Weight Pull Club hosting. GREAT, old-school event. No fancy facilities or drama queens. Just a lot of fun with friends at the park, ducking bird poop and chasing off kids and dogs. IMO, this is what weight pull should be. (And I don't say that just because my dogs whooped butt this weekend. Ahem...)


















Matrix's Monk gets some love.









This kid was soooo excited to see the pull!









Job well done, Punisher.









"Whatchu doin'?" "I'm sniffin'."









Monk & his friend, Chris.









Bernard says you gotta have high-beams when you pull at night.









Tell me this doesn't look like a hardcore pull team?









It was actually the live band for Saturday's lunch. LOL!

















Potluck with friends.









Casa de Matrix. Our new canopy promptly flew away in the wind because we forgot to stake it down. But I got my cardio running after it.









Illegal ice cream. Don't tell nobody.

















They make the coolest stuff for little dogs. I love the pink.









Matrix's Christian









Tinkerbelle. She wasn't pulling, but I'd love to see her do it someday. 









LNK9s' Secret









LNK9s' Huck wonders what's on the truck for him.









LNK9s' Gabby









Pixel, who pulled 18x her body weight.  (I got a video, but no pictures.)









Monk









Tristan

















Secret

















E.T.









Odin

























Gabby

















Huck

























Gracie

























Animatrix aka "Ani"

















Chula









Dante

















Cooper









Shelby

















Matrix/Reloaded's Osiris

























Pitiful Pearle, who I insist should be changed to Pearle the Powerful, or The Black Pearle.

















Bliss









Punisher









Our winnings for Friday and Saturday. We got 2 more buckets on Sunday.









New title holder. UKC CH UWP Matrix's Buddhist Monk. Earned his UWP in style, pulling upward of 2000 lbs on a difficult track. (New berber carpet was a bit slippery, and lots of distractions from the park for a green dog.)









New title holder. ADBA GRCH UWP Reloaded's Animatrix of Matrix. Earned her UWP also in style, pulling up to 1700 lbs or 33x her body weight. This dog has come a long way in 3 months with her pulling. Chris has done a good job with her.

There are more pictures that my friend Kodi took here: Flickr: kodisattlerphotography's Photostream She got shots of my dogs, which I obviously couldn't do since I was pulling them.
And the pics are not up yet, but here is the professional photographer's page. PhotoReflect - True Colors Photography

Here is a video of me pulling Christian: 



And one of Chris pulling Ani: 




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gotta brag on our kiddos. Chris and I have been working together to train these dogs up since January. Terra was supposed to go, but decided she'd rather come into heat a month early. Bummer for a dog 5 pts from her UWPCH title, but we'll get it. Anyway, we took Monk, Ani, Buddha and Christian. Osiris came down from Austin for Sunday's pull.

Buddha took *MWP and MWPP* for Division 2 on Friday night, pulling 2120 or maybe more. (I don't know for sure.) But the old boy did good. He turned 9 years old in February. Christian took *MWP and MWPP on both Saturday and Sunday*! I guess the hard work has really paid off. The dogs made us all proud, and a few times I had to fight back tears. I think I said something like "no sh**?!" when the judge handed me those silver buckets Friday night. Monk and Ani both took some 1st place wins and would have been contenders for those top honors as well, except for the fact that they didn't have their UWP titles yet. (You have to get those first before you can earn the big prizes.)

I *think* we took 5 new titles this weekend. I know that Monk, Ani and Osiris finished their UWP titles. Christian got 60 bonus points for his MWP/MWPP wins, which in addition to his regular points should have given him his UWPCH title. Not too bad for a novice dog at his 2nd weight pull event to finish a 100-point title in a weekend. Very proud of the little prancer. Buddha got 30 bonus points for his wins and I think 50 regular points, which should give him enough for his UWPV or something. We'll see. Good work, kiddos! :cheers:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! I always like to see the pics of the non bully breeds pulling. Congrats on your success!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well congrats all around, but Whooo Christian! I love that boy  I so want pink crates! lol. Great pics and thanx for posting them all up


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats on the wins!! great pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a baby blue crate for bogart and he chewed his way out of it literally! So I had to resort to getting the heavy duty crates no more wire crates for my kids LOL... Those are awesome pics. I am LOVING gabby pulling with her pink nails you better work it momma!!! I am going to paint Ava's tonight LOL... Monk and Gabby are my favorites and the picture of punisher is hilarious !! The look on his face is priceless. Looks like you guys had a blast! Thanks for posting these pics I love seeing dog's work!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good job Matrix team. You guys must know hat I love Monk, but I really can't wait till my little buddy Superman is out there showing them how it is done.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


>


LOVE the pink nails! I don't have a girl doggie to do that to, and don't think Bullet would be too thrilled about it. lol :roll:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rudy, are you coming to the Heart of Texas show next weekend?


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

OMG Girl, When I saw the pics on FB I really thought that the ribbons and buckets was just a picture of you posting not that is what you had won. DAMN GIRL YALL DID GREAT!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats to ALL the winners.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!And big congrats on the winnings!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg look at Pearl, I knew Karen would have her working. Awesoem pics, look at Cooper, Chula and Dante too. Awesomeness  Congrats on your wins.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Well done!!!! A lot of lookers showed up that day!


----------

